# Cpl Bailey's on the mend!!!



## vonGarvin (15 Mar 2006)

Great News received today:
We are elated to advise members of the CME Family of the improvement in Corporal Jeffrey Bailey's medical condition. You will recall that Jeffrey was critically injured in the bombing incident in Afghanistan in January that took the life of a Canadian diplomat. 

While in Critical condition in hospital in Germany, the doctors were very guarded about his prognosis but were hopeful that Corporal Bailey's strong physical condition could bring him through. As every parent would, Jeffrey's mother and father prayed for a miracle and it appears that their prayers have been answered.

Corporal Bailey has awakened from his coma. He is now talking, his mind is getting clearer and clearer and he can make better conversation as the days go by. Jeffrey was allowed to visit a waiting area and was able to chat with people. He has also been watching comedy with friends and has a good time. 

Corporal Bailey is starting to try to feed himself normally and has been walking with assistance. Doctors are waiting for test results in order to move him from isolation. Once he is clear he will be able to move to the Glenrose Rehabilitation Center and get into more intensive rehabilitation.

Please continue to send Jeffrey the Get Well cards and remember him in your prayers. His family is very appreciative of your concern for his well-being.

*EXCELLENT* news.  Keep up the good work, Cpl!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (15 Mar 2006)

That is just GREAT to hear in the midst of the tragedies we have gone through recently.


----------



## The Gues-|- (15 Mar 2006)

Great news! keep pushing through!


----------



## tomahawk6 (15 Mar 2006)

Super news !


----------



## sneak and peek soldier (15 Mar 2006)

Thats awesome news.


----------



## 3rd Horseman (16 Mar 2006)

Good to hear my thoughts are with him.


----------



## military granny (19 Jun 2006)

A soldier who was not expected to live after suffering a severe head injury in a suicide bombing in Afghanistan earlier this year is calling himself a “miracle.” 

Cpl. Jeffrey Bailey was travelling in a convoy in January when the bomber struck, killing diplomat Glyn Barry and at least two Afghan civilians. 

Bailey, who received a lot of hugs from his father Ron during a news conference in Edmonton today, says he doesn’t remember the attack and in fact doesn’t remember the last year and a half of his life due to the brain injury that he suffered in the attack. 

A section of his skull that was removed as his brain swelled dangerously was reattached just last month. 

Bailey is facing more surgery tomorrow to repair nerve damage to his right foot. 

Bailey says he’s had to learn to walk and speak again and looks forward to getting on with life and getting back to work in the military.


----------



## Booked_Spice (19 Jun 2006)

Awesome news ;D

Thanks Military Granny


----------



## Hot Lips (19 Jun 2006)

Just saw he and his parents on CTV news...he looks like he is coming right along.
God bless him as he continues to recover, as well as his family who have been through a most awful ordeal with their son.

HL


----------



## Jake (19 Jun 2006)

More news on Cpl Bailey http://sympaticomsn.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060619/afghanistan_bailey_060619

Good to see he is doing well, let's hope his legs fully recover.


----------



## Blackhorse7 (20 Jun 2006)

Jeff if you read on this site, you're an inspiration not just to serving members, but past members, aspiring members, and members of the serve and protect society out there right now.

We had a member of the RCMP that suffered a severe brain injury that was not only debilitating mentally, but physically as well.  He was involved in one of the worst PC MVA's that I have ever seen.  He is slowly coming back (the brain is a mysterious thing), and we hope one day he will remember the impact he had on all of our lives.  Keep fighting, and keep us posted!


----------

